# Oidentd + Suse 8.1



## Die_Hecke (25. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation eines Oidentd-Servers auf Suse 8.1.

Der Oidentd-Server läuft zwar allerdings gibt er den BNCs immer die gleiche Ident.
Habe in einigen Tutos schon gelesen das dort einige Pakete fehlen sollen, habe diese auch schon installiert, allerdings vergab der Oidentd-Server nach der Installation der Pakete immernoch die gleichen Idents.

Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen.

MfG Die_Hecke


----------



## Naj-Zero (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Nach langem Versuchen hab ich das Problm lösen können, indem ich den BNC in einen anderen Ordner mit einem anderen User installiert habe. Woran es wirklich lag weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Die_Hecke (26. Oktober 2003)

Also ich hab das jetzt mal ausprobiert.

Allerdings bekommt der BNC dann die Ident von dem User, obwohl ich eine andere angegeben habe.


----------

